# Ipod Touch 4th generation battery issues



## pdmccull (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi guys; Since you helped me out soooo much w/my HP printer issues, I'd figure I'd come back with what I'm sure is a stumper. 
My Ipod touch 4th gen's battery is not what it once was. I charge it every night (most nights) but after I fun filled game of Subway Surfer, my Ipod is telling me that I need to recharge, but when I put it on the charger its not almost dead at all but maybe 1/2 charged. Anyway I can fix that myself or do I need to contact an apple dealer for a refreshing? Awaiting ur answer.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

pdmccull said:


> Hi guys; Since you helped me out soooo much w/my HP printer issues, I'd figure I'd come back with what I'm sure is a stumper.
> My Ipod touch 4th gen's battery is not what it once was. I charge it every night (most nights) but after I fun filled game of Subway Surfer, my Ipod is telling me that I need to recharge, but when I put it on the charger its not almost dead at all but maybe 1/2 charged. Anyway I can fix that myself or do I need to contact an apple dealer for a refreshing? Awaiting ur answer.


Ok... a couple of questions. Have you turned the phone off (hold button for five seconds and restart)? My battery guide has been off before, and this fixed the issue.

Also, you might want to make sure all your other apps are closed out and not running in the background. Also, unless it needs charging, I would not automatically charge it every night.


----------

